# New Member



## horrissey (May 10, 2011)

Whats up everyone just wanted to say Hi to everyone on this site. Been on the site few times before figured time to step up and say whats up. Couple things about myself been training for well over 20 yrs. Been active in the bodybuilding seen for the last few yrs. I'm currently 6 weeks out from NPC show 230lbs at about 10% dieting and cardio really suck!!! LOL.. but guess that whats separates us from the rest. Anyway just want to say Hi and tell everyone a little about myself. Everyone have a great evening or day depends where your at..


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*horrissey* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 11, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

